# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβι για Λουγαρα

## AlexandrosK

Καλησοερα σας μιας και αναμενω ενα ζευγαρι λουγαρα εκτροφης απο τον θειο μου θελω να ξερω την γνωμη σας για κλουβι. Οι γονεις των πουλιων ειναι εκτροφης και εχουν δαχτυλιδι αλλα δεν εχουν τα μικρα μιας και ο θειος μου δεν ειναι μελος ακομα σε συλλογο. Το κλουβι που θα θα στεγασει ειναι 60x45. Παραθετω φωτογραφια και μου λετε αν κανει. Οι φωτο ειναι απο αλλο μελος το μοναδικο διαφορετικο στο δικο μου ειναι οτι δεν εχει χωρισμα αλλα θα φτιαξω και δεν εχει δυο πορτες αλλα μια

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BD%CE%B9%CE%B1

----------


## jk21

το κλουβι που δειχνεις ειναι μεγαλυτερο απο 60 ποντους που αναφερεις .Ειναι 76 οχι 60  ποντους 

Ειναι οριακο για ζευγαρωμα  πουλιων εκτροφης .Μιλαω για τον κανονα .Εξαιρεσεις σαφως υπαρχουν .Αποτελεσματα σιγουρα θα εχεις περισσοτερα απο 90αρα ζευγαρωστρα και πανω 

Το θεμα κλειδωνει συμφωνα με τους κανονες και θα ανοιξει αυτο (με σχετικη ειδοποιηση της Δ.Ο )  και καθε αλλο θεμα με  φωτο των πουλιων σου ,καθως και στιγμιοτυπα απο την αναπαραγωγη τους (που σου ευχομαι πετυχεις ) οταν θα εχουμε στιγμιοτυπα απο την γεννηση τους στην εκτροφη του θειου σου (σιγουρα θα εχει κρατησει .... ) οπου οι γονεις θα φαινονται με δαχτυλιδι

----------

